# Black Substrates



## Voo (27 Feb 2008)

Hi All,

I've recently changed the substrate in my tank, and opted for the Black Sand available from Maidenhead aquatics. Have to say, i'm quite disappointed in that it's not very black at all... more of a grey colour.

Can anyone point me to some substrates that are black, preferably sand (although i would consider gravel), but as there's already fish in the tank, i'd like something inert.

I've seen images Caribsea Tahitan moon sand, and this was one i was considering, although close-up photos made me question just how black it really is.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Feb 2008)

Hi Mate, i would suggest adding some of the black gavel that i suggested. It might give it a nice texture mixing the two. I haven't used any sands, AE sell some although i don't know how black it is.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=191
HTH


----------



## Aqua Essentials (27 Feb 2008)

Black Tahitan moon sand is black (not grey at all)   

Hagen Extra Fine Black River Gravel is also very black


----------



## Voo (27 Feb 2008)

Excellant, Thanks guys. Looks like i might be changing the substrate again soon  :?


----------



## nry (16 Mar 2008)

Hmm, I have the Hagen Black River Sand - extra fine.  Can't say it is black black, more a mix of darker sands giving it an overall grey look.  I like it personally and given most of it will be covered in HC soon I guess colour is a little irrelevant


----------



## bugs (16 Mar 2008)

Thinking that I may have to fall back on "black" gravel (of the more greyish variety) if I can't find some nice earth brown stuff soon...


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Mar 2008)

bugs said:
			
		

> Thinking that I may have to fall back on "black" gravel (of the more greyish variety) if I can't find some nice earth brown stuff soon...



Have you looked at the Malaya Aquasoil?  There's also Africa which is a baked earth red colour.


----------



## bugs (16 Mar 2008)

eds said:
			
		

> bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquasoil = expensive. I'm dedicated to trying to do this tank on the cheap. Thanks for the tip in any case.


----------

